# Cual recomiendan? LM3886TF o TDA1562Q?



## DJ-AS (Feb 14, 2007)

Hola amigos, necesito armar un amplo de 50w y buscando vi que éstos integrados son muy comunes y muy usados.
Alguien los probó como para tener una referencia?
Gracias y saludos!


----------



## juanjaem (Feb 15, 2007)

Para empezar debes saber que son integrados muy distintos. El TDA1562 esta disñado especialmente para coches, se alimenta entre 8 y 18 volt, mientras que el LM3886 con 28 simetricos. Para usar este ultimo, debes adaptar al amplificador una fuente conmutada que le suministre la corriende que necesita si es que lo vas a usar en un coche.

Hace ya monte dos TDA1562 de forma estereo. Los resultados son buenos, cuesta 10 euros cada IC, 

Segun para lo que vayas a usar te aconsejaré


----------



## DJ-AS (Feb 15, 2007)

Hola juanjaem, gracias por responder, y sí, tengo muy en claro las diferencias que comentas, pero tengo una fuente de +-50 para utilizar, lo cual no es problema.
Yo necesito un armar un amplificador stereo para la casa, no para el auto, por eso creo que el LM andaría mejor, ya que el TDA imagino que consumirá mucho amperaje al trabajar con tan bajo voltage.
Me interesa saber la calidad de sonido y la distorción armónica a elevadas potencias.
Saludos amigo.


----------



## juanjaem (Feb 15, 2007)

Del LM no puedo opinar mucho porque nunca lo he montado, pero he estao miradon las graficas de la hoja de datos y parece bueno. Fijate en la distorsion a 50 watt , 8ohms, y +-35v.
Lo que no entiendo es lo que significa la N de TDH+N, aver si alguien lo puede explicar


----------



## nene (Feb 20, 2007)

hola dj-as..mas arriba comentas que tienes una fuente de +/- 50V, de que potencia?...cual es la epsecificacion del transformador, cual es su potencia aparente?....tal vez sea mejor un diseño transistorizado!...yo no soy muy amigo de los amplificador encapsulados de mas de 30W...

tal vez si especificas mas la fuente que tienes...podriamos buscar un amplificador transitorizado, si es que te interesa claro!....un abrazo...


----------



## ivanutn (Ene 19, 2008)

+/- 50V es muy mucho para el LM . . . ni que hablar para el tda . . . segurisimo que el lm es mejor, el tda no llega ni a 25W, los 55 los da en un intervalo de tiempo nomas.

con esa fuente, si es de la suficiente potencia podes armarte algo con un par de STK4148, o mojor sino algo discreto . . . 

fijate aca.......esta en ingles 

http://www.adam.com.au/cgpap/QuasiWeb/index.htm


----------

